# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ավագ դպրոց

## Մանոն

Կրթության ոլորտում լուրջ փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունենում, որոնցից մեկն էլ ավագ դպրոցների ստեղծումն է:  Այս տարվանից ավագ դպրոցներ են բացվելու նաև մարզերում: Թե թեորիապես ինչ խնդիրներ է  նախատեսում ավագ դպրոցը՝ կարծում եմ ամենքն էլ գիտեն: Սակայն հարց է ծագում. արդյո՞ք իրենց կարդարացնեն այդ դպրոցները: Տարբեր տեսակետներ ու կարծիքներ են թևածում:  Կուզենայի «լսել» Ակումբի   կարծիքն այս հարցում:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Xeloq: Չեմ կարծում, որ ավագ դպրոցի դասատուներն աշակերտների հետ կպարապեն այնպես, ինչպես անհատական պարապմունքերի ժամանակ:

----------


## Մանոն

> Չեմ կարծում, որ ավագ դպրոցի դասատուներն աշակերտների հետ կպարապեն այնպես, ինչպես անհատական պարապմունքերի ժամանակ:


Դա դեռ հարցի մի կողմն է: Չնայած հիմա մեծ թվով ուսուցիչներ են վերապատրաստվում ավագ դպրոցում աշխատելու համար, ու իրենք մյուս դպրոցների ուսուցիչների համեմատությամբ 20%  ավել են վարձատրվելու: 
Ինձ ավելի շատ հուզում է մյուս հարցը: Ավագ դպրոցը նախատեսում է հոսքային դասարաններ, ուր պետք է սովորեն հետագայում բարձրագույն ինստիտուտի հավակնորդ աշակերտներ: Ասել է թե ՝ավագ դպրոցի ուսուցիչը գործ է ունենալու խելացի ու ուսման ծարավ աշակերտների հետ: Այս դեպքում ավագ դպրոցի վարկը կբարձրանա, և իրոք *աշխատող* ուսուցչի աշխատանքը կերևա: Բայց ես վախենամ  այս դեպքում էլ գործի «*հայկական տարբերակը*»: Գուցե հայ ծնողն էլի մտածի, բա ոնց կլինի էն մեկի երեխան ավագ դպրոց սովորի-ավարտի, իմը՝ ոչ: Ու տարբերակներ են մշակելու իրենց դմբոներին խցկելու ավագ դպրոցներ: Իսկ արդյունքում կլինի այն, որ հիմնական դպրոցի նույն կոնտինգենտը զուգահեռ կտեղափոխվի ավագ դպրոց: Իմաստը ո՞րը կլինի այդ դեպքում:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.07.2009), aerosmith (27.07.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

ահավոր բան ա դա մեր մենք ել դառանք փորձաճագար եդ դեբիլների ձեռը :Sad:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Դա դեռ հարցի մի կողմն է: Չնայած հիմա մեծ թվով ուսուցիչներ են վերապատրաստվում ավագ դպրոցում աշխատելու համար, ու իրենք մյուս դպրոցների ուսուցիչների համեմատությամբ 20% ավել են վարձատրվելու:
> Ինձ ավելի շատ հուզում է մյուս հարցը: Ավագ դպրոցը նախատեսում է հոսքային դասարաններ, ուր պետք է սովորեն հետագայում բարձրագույն ինստիտուտի հավակնորդ աշակերտներ: Ասել է թե ՝ավագ դպրոցի ուսուցիչը գործ է ունենալու խելացի ու ուսման ծարավ աշակերտների հետ: Այս դեպքում ավագ դպրոցի վարկը կբարձրանա, և իրոք աշխատող ուսուցչի աշխատանքը կերևա: Բայց ես վախենամ այս դեպքում էլ գործի «հայկական տարբերակը»: Գուցե հայ ծնողն էլի մտածի, բա ոնց կլինի էն մեկի երեխան ավագ դպրոց սովորի-ավարտի, իմը՝ ոչ: Ու տարբերակներ են մշակելու իրենց դմբոներին խցկելու ավագ դպրոցներ: Իսկ արդյունքում կլինի այն, որ հիմնական դպրոցի նույն կոնտինգենտը զուգահեռ կտեղափոխվի ավագ դպրոց: Իմաստը ո՞րը կլինի այդ դեպքում:


Այստեղ կարծում եմ նույնը կկատարվի, ինչ միասնական ավարատական քննությունների ժամանակ: Մեկի երեխան պարապել է և իր խելքով կընդունվի, մյուսի երեխան՝ պապայի չաղլիկ գրպանին ղուրբան :Xeloq:

----------

Արևհատիկ (24.07.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

> Դա դեռ հարցի մի կողմն է: Չնայած հիմա մեծ թվով ուսուցիչներ են վերապատրաստվում ավագ դպրոցում աշխատելու համար, ու իրենք մյուս դպրոցների ուսուցիչների համեմատությամբ 20%  ավել են վարձատրվելու: 
> Ինձ ավելի շատ հուզում է մյուս հարցը: Ավագ դպրոցը նախատեսում է հոսքային դասարաններ, ուր պետք է սովորեն հետագայում բարձրագույն ինստիտուտի հավակնորդ աշակերտներ: Ասել է թե ՝ավագ դպրոցի ուսուցիչը գործ է ունենալու խելացի ու ուսման ծարավ աշակերտների հետ: Այս դեպքում ավագ դպրոցի վարկը կբարձրանա, և իրոք *աշխատող* ուսուցչի աշխատանքը կերևա: Բայց ես վախենամ  այս դեպքում էլ գործի «*հայկական տարբերակը*»: Գուցե հայ ծնողն էլի մտածի, բա ոնց կլինի էն մեկի երեխան ավագ դպրոց սովորի-ավարտի, իմը՝ ոչ: Ու տարբերակներ են մշակելու իրենց դմբոներին խցկելու ավագ դպրոցներ: Իսկ արդյունքում կլինի այն, որ հիմնական դպրոցի նույն կոնտինգենտը զուգահեռ կտեղափոխվի ավագ դպրոց: Իմաստը ո՞րը կլինի այդ դեպքում:


Համաձայն եմ քո հետ, դրա համար պետք է մշակվի նաև ոչ հոսքայինների համար նորմալ ծրագիր, իսկ համապատասխան հոսքայիններ էլ, որպեսզի տեղափոխվեն իրենց ուզած հոսքը գոնե պետք է անցնեն համապատասխան քննություն, ու քննության միաորով առաջնորդվեն, թողեն թդ աշակերտին իր ուզած հոսքը , թե ոչ։
կամ էլ եթե ես լինեի նախարարը կվարվեի հետևյալ կերպ։ Ավագ դպրոցների սորտիրովկա կանեի, և ամեն ավագ դպրոցի, կտայի համապատասխան թեքում։ Ասենք ֆիզ-մաթ, օտար կեզուների, աշախարհագրական, պատմական, բնագիտական։ ու տենց հաստատ և՜ կրթության որակը կբարձրանարլ, և՜ աշակերտները կշահեին։

----------

Մանոն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

Այսօր տեղի ունեցավ քննարկւմ ավագ դպրոցի վերաբերյալ Աշտարակի Նորայր Սիսակյանի անվան թիվ 5 ավագ դպրոցում:Քննարկմանը մասնակցում էին 30 լավագույն աշակերտները 11-րդ դասարաններից:Առաջ բերվեց ավագ դպրոց կառույցի հարցը:Բաժանվեցին 2 խմբի` կողմ և դեմ:Ավելի համոզիչ էր կողմնակիցների կարծիքը,քանի որ նրանք չէին խոսւմ միմիայն իրենց դպրոցում տիրող իրավիճակից,նրանք լավ պատկերացնւմ էին ,թե ինչ է իսկական ավագ դպրոցը: Վագը կկայանա նրանց քննարկման 2-րդ փուլը:Ներքևում կներկայացնեմ նռանց և իմ ընդհանրացված կարծիքը:

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

Պետք չէ ավագ դպրոց ասելով հասկանալ միայն այն դպրոցը,որտեղ սովորւմ եք:  Պետք է հասկանաք,թե ինչ է իսկապես ավագ դպոցը:Ավագ դպրոցի նպատակն է ուսուցումը հասցնել այն մակարդակին, որ այլևս կրկնուսույցի կարիք չզգացվի(չնայած դրան ոչ ոք չի հավատում):Ես անձամբ սովորում եմ ավագ դպրոցում և դրա շնորհիվ է,որ ես սովորելով 11-րդ դասարանում դեռ չեմ պարապում:Այստեղ ես լրիվ կողմնորոշվել եմ, թե ինչ մասնագիտություն եմ ընտրելու:

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

Երեկ Աշտարակի Ն. Սիսակյանի անվան թիվ 5 դպրոցի 30 աշակերտները<<Ժողովրդավարությունը սկսվում է քեզնից>>ծրագրի շրջանակներում այցելեցին Աշտարակի քաղաքապետարան:Նրանք ցանկանում էին ստանալ իրենց հուզող հարցերի պատասխանները:Բայց ինչպես ես էի պատկերացնում,չստացանք ոչ մի կոնկրետ պատասխան:Բոլոր պատասխանները միանման էին:Բոլոր հարցերը կապում էին ֆինանսապես ոչ ապահով լինելու հետ:Տպավորություն էր ստեղծվում,որ ցանակնում են րոպե առաջ ազատվել մեզնից:Դա հատկապես նկատվեց քաղաքապետի տեղակալ Խաչատրյանի մոտ:Այստեղից ինձ մոտ հարց է առաջանում,թե ինչով են զբաղված այդ պաշտոնյաները,եթե,ինչպես իրենք են ասում,ֆինանսապես ապահովված չէ քաղաքը,և իրենք չեն կարող քաղաքաշինության գործերով զբաղվել:

----------


## Armtechnology

Ավագ դպրոցներ բացելը շատ ճիշտ որոշում է քանի որ.
 1. Ավագ դպրոցը հնարավորություն է տալիս քո ցանկացած մասնագիտության գծով ավելի լուրջ սովորել և հետո ԲՈՒՀ-ում սովորելիս ավելի հեշտ կլինի:
 2. Այլևս զիջել-միջել բան-ման չկա~աաա, ՄՈՌԱՑԵ'Ք: Իմ կարծիքով վաը սովորող աշակերտները չեն դիմի ավագ դպրոց:
 3. Նոր աշխատատեղեր. սա էլ հաշվի պետք է առնվի:
 Սակայն ավագ դպրոցները հարմարավետ պայմաններ են ստեղծվում կոռուպցիայի համար, հայկական <<հին սովորությունների>> արդեն դպրոցում տարածման համար:

----------


## Մանուլ

> 2. Այլևս զիջել-միջել բան-ման չկա~աաա, ՄՈՌԱՑԵ'Ք: Իմ կարծիքով վատ սովորող աշակերտները չեն դիմի ավագ դպրոց:


 Ինչքան գիտեմ, վատ սովորողների համար առանձին դասարան են ստեղծում` ընդհանուր հոսք, որը չունի կոնկրետ ուղղություն: Համենայն դեպս, էն դպրոցում, որտեղ ես եմ սովորել, այդպես է:

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

Համամիտ եմ ձեր հետ , բայց ինձ թվում է,որ այս տարիքի յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պետք է այնքան գիտակից լինի,որ հասկանա,թե ինչ է ուզում :Եվ ավագ դպրոցը գնալը նպատակ հետապնդի և ոչ թե այն պատճառով,որ դա մոդայիկ է և շատերն են այնտեղ հաճախում:

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

Մի հետաքրքիր բան է կատարվում.դպրոցը դարձել է ժամանցի վայր:Հենց նույն վատ սովորողները դպրոց են գալիս ժամանակը սպանելու,ոմանց հետ հարցերը լուծելու համար,ինչը հաճախ շատ վատ հետևանքներ է ունենում:Իսկ որպեսզի խուսափեն դրանից,պետք է ավագ դպրոց երեխաներն ընդունվեն քննություններով:Չնայած ասում են,որ հնարավոր է հիմնական դպրոցում չսովորած երեխան ավագ դպրոցում սովորի,բայց հավատացեք դա հնարավոր չէ,եթե հիմք չկա:

----------


## Morg

1.Կողմ եմ ավագ դպրոցներ ստեղծելուն: Լավ սովորողները կարող են իրենց ուսումը շարունակել հենց այդտեղ:
   Վերջին 2 դասարաններում աշակերտները կենտրոնանում են իրենց պարամունքների վրա, դպրոցի դասերին ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում: 
2.Կողմ չեմ 12 տարվա միջնակարգ ուսուցմանը: Կարծում եմ, որ երեխային պետք չէ կտրել իր մանկության անհոգ կյանքից և զրկել նրան իր                    ազատությունից` ստիպելով նրան կարդալ, գրել և այլ բաներ սովորել 5 տարեկանից: 12 տարվա 2 տարին անտեղի ժամանակի կորուստ է իմ կարծիքով:
3. Կողմնակից չեմ ընդունելության քննությունների թեստային կազմվածքից: Իմ ընդունվելու ժամանակ մեր հետի պարապողներից մեկը 8 միավոր բախտի բերումով էր ստացել, անիմաստ նշումներ անելով: Ստացավ 17,5 միավոր` լինելով ամենավատ սովորողներից մեկը, ու լավ սովորողներից մի քանիսն էլ զրկվել էին իրենց միավորներից մի քանիսից` նշելուց վանդակից դուրս գալու պատճառով: Համակարգիչը չէր հաշվել այդ միավորները:

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

> 1.Կողմ եմ ավագ դպրոցներ ստեղծելուն: Լավ սովորողները կարող են իրենց ուսումը շարունակել հենց այդտեղ:
>    Վերջին 2 դասարաններում աշակերտները կենտրոնանում են իրենց պարամունքների վրա, դպրոցի դասերին ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում: 
> 2.Կողմ չեմ 12 տարվա միջնակարգ ուսուցմանը: Կարծում եմ, որ երեխային պետք չէ կտրել իր մանկության անհոգ կյանքից և զրկել նրան իր                    ազատությունից` ստիպելով նրան կարդալ, գրել և այլ բաներ սովորել 5 տարեկանից: 12 տարվա 2 տարին անտեղի ժամանակի կորուստ է իմ կարծիքով:
> 3. Կողմնակից չեմ ընդունելության քննությունների թեստային կազմվածքից: Իմ ընդունվելու ժամանակ մեր հետի պարապողներից մեկը 8 միավոր բախտի բերումով էր ստացել, անիմաստ նշումներ անելով: Ստացավ 17,5 միավոր` լինելով ամենավատ սովորողներից մեկը, ու լավ սովորողներից մի քանիսն էլ զրկվել էին իրենց միավորներից մի քանիսից` նշելուց վանդակից դուրս գալու պատճառով: Համակարգիչը չէր հաշվել այդ միավորները:


Ես նույնպես կողմնակից չեմ թեստային համակարգին:Դա ճիշտ չի արտահայտում երեխաների իսկական գիտելիքները:

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

Ավագ դպրոցը շատ հետաքրքիր կառույց է:Դա օգնում է ամրապնդել գիտելիքները:Կարող եմ ասել,որ մի քանի տարի անց լավ սովորող աշակերտները այլևս պարապելու կարիք չեն ունենա:Բայց այստեղ մի խնդիր կա.ամեն տարի փոփոխություններ են մտցվում կրթական համակարգում:Ինձ թվում է,որ դա է արդյունքի չհասնելու պատճառը:

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

Անցյալ տարի,երբ Արմեն Աշոտյանը եկավ մեր ավագ դպրոց,ես նրան ասացի որ բողոքներ կան գրքերի հետ կապված:Նա ղոստացավ, որ այս տարի կլինեն անթերի գրքեր:Բայց այս տարի այդ նույն սխալները կան և անգամ ավելի շատ են:

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

Մի բան եմ ուզում ասել,որ երեխաներ եթե ուզում եք արդյունքի հասնել, ապա պետք է ուսուցիչներից կորզեք այնքան տեղեկություն,որքան կարող եք:Մի մեղադրեք ավագ դպրոցին, որ չեք կարողանում առանց պարապելու ընդունվել , այլ մի պահ մտածեք արդյո՞ք վերցրել եք այն, ինչ տվել է ուսուցիչը:

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

Ինձ թվում է, որ 2 տարին անտեղի կորուստ չէ:Բայց երեխաներին չեն կտրում իրենց անհոգ կյանքից, այլ հակառակը նա դպրոցում ձեռք է բերում նոր ընկերներ, օրն ավելի է հետաքրքրանում:

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

Եթե դպրոցը միջնակարգ է ,ապա ինձ համար նույնպես 12-ամյա ուսուցումը ընդունելի չէ:Դա անօգուտ է:Երեք տարի հոսքում սովորելը մեծ առավելություն է տալիս:Ես ինքս սովորում եմ ավագ դպրոցի տնտեսագիտական 2 հոսքում:Այս 2 տարվա ընթացքում ես նկատել եմ սյդ առաջընթացը, որը ինձ թվում է այդքան նկատելի չէր լինի միջնակարգ դպրոցում:

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

Խոսակցութուններ են պտտվում,թե քննությունները դառնալու են բանավոր:Ինչպես իմ ուսուցչուհին է ասում.<<Այն, ինչ դրվում է քննարկման վերջիվերջո ընդունվում է>>:Կցանկանայի իմանալ,թե ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք բանավոր քննությունների վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Freeman

> Խոսակցութուններ են պտտվում,թե քննությունները դառնալու են բանավոր:Ինչպես իմ ուսուցչուհին է ասում.<<Այն, ինչ դրվում է քննարկման վերջիվերջո ընդունվում է>>:Կցանկանայի իմանալ,թե ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք բանավոր քննությունների վերաբերյալ:


Բանավոր քննությունն ավելի սուբյեկտիվ ա,հատկապես սահմանային գնահատականների դեպքում, երբ սահմանը հստակ չի,իմ կարծիքով ավելի ավ ա թեստային համակարգը,բայց հատուկ ընտրված նորմալ հարցերով,որոնք կլինեն իսկապես գիտելիքների մակարդակն ստուգելու նպատակով

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

> Բանավոր քննությունն ավելի սուբյեկտիվ ա,հատկապես սահմանային գնահատականների դեպքում, երբ սահմանը հստակ չի,իմ կարծիքով ավելի ավ ա թեստային համակարգը,բայց հատուկ ընտրված նորմալ հարցերով,որոնք կլինեն իսկապես գիտելիքների մակարդակն ստուգելու նպատակով


Համաձայն եմ,որ բանավոր քննությքւնները սուբյեկտիվ են,բայց այդ ժամանակ ավելի լավ են արտահայտվում երեխաների գիտելիքները:Արտագրություն չի լինում (չհաշված այն դեպքերը,որ նախօրոք պայմանավորվածություն կա գնահատողների հետ):

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

Ւնչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում այն հարցին,որ հիմնական և ավագ դպրոցի ուսուցիչները նույնն են:Արդյո՞ք անհրաժեշտ է,որ նրանք և աշակերտները քննություն տան ավագ դպրոց մտնելու համար:

----------


## Կարինա 10Տ-2

Ես ինքս կողմ եմ դրան, որովհետև մեր դպրոցում կան ավագ դասարանների ուսուցիչներ,ովքեր չպետք է այնտեղ լինեին:

----------

